# OMGosh I just did it!!!



## tmjjk (Aug 6, 2012)

Okay... after months of hesitation, I finally did it.  I bought a Canon 7D!  I am in shock right now.  I should get it by August 13th at the latest.  I am so excited and wanted to share it with someone lol.  And I assure you someone here will be happier for me than my hubby hahaha.


----------



## davisphotos (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats! I haven't used one, but I've heard great things. Enjoy!


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 6, 2012)

tmjjk said:
			
		

> Okay... after months of hesitation, I finally did it.  I bought a Canon 7D!  I am in shock right now.  I should get it by August 13th at the latest.  I am so excited and wanted to share it with someone lol.  And I assure you someone here will be happier for me than my hubby hahaha.



The 7D is a great camera. I am sure you will love it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

Enjoy! New toys are cool!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 6, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## manny212 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

My daughter just bought a Nikon D7000 and like I told her, a shiney hammer doesn't make a better carpenter. Ok, maybe I am a little jealous, hateful man...LOL Congrat's on a great purchaes!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

You will be blown away from your current camera!! Enjoy!


----------



## tmjjk (Aug 6, 2012)

I do not expect a miracle... I know I have a lot of work ahead of me... But I cannot wait to start learning


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey, I was only kidding...you got a great tool to learn with. (although I do hope my daughter drops her 7000...LOL)


----------



## BBJordo (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome! I have a 5D Mark II on the way so I share your excitment!


----------



## Dubaiian (Aug 9, 2012)

Today is the first anniversary of me and my 7D.   I love this little machine like the day I bought it and am still learning - I hope I never stop learning


----------

